# AskAndy Featured for Table Manners Article



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

They list five websites with information on Table Manners!

https://www.ilovefreesoftware.com/24/webware/free-websites-learn-table-manners-etiquette.html

And if you pick up your bread and butter it all at once or leave your silverware leaning on you plate touching the table you need to review it:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/lifestyle/proper-table-manners/


----------

